# Charger connected but not charging?



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is a new one for me...stock rooted unlocked Dev edition 4.4 vzw...phone has always gotten hot when charging from my anker external battery, but today it literally stopped charging. What's even more strange is that the battery icon in the status bar still indicates that its charging, but battery info says not charging. If I disconnect and reconnect it charges for a minute or two, but then stops and does the same thing again...any ideas?


----------



## geekabilly (Sep 26, 2011)

Reboot it, and if it persists, get a replacement under warranty from Motorola

tapped out via XT1053 DE


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

charging port is shorting out


----------

